# topspec calmer



## mushroomsel (8 October 2014)

What are people thoughts on top spec calmer?  I'm thinking of trying it on my stressy mare.


----------



## Fuzzypuff (9 October 2014)

I'm trying it at the moment. I have used Relax Me for years but the ingredients of this looked good so thought I would give it a go. So far we are doing ok, but I haven't made up my mind yet - he is generally very chilled, it's just I have noticed that he does overreact a bit to things that upset him, but that could be down to the time of year/grass rather than the calmer and whether it is working.


----------



## almostthere (9 October 2014)

Made absolutely no difference to my mare . Sorry! I moved her on to Equifeast CCC...she is much calmer/less over reactive but whether that is just because of her training having improved or the CCC I don't know. Trouble is I am not willing to risk taking her off just in case


----------



## autumn7 (9 October 2014)

May I ask which type of CCC you feed please almostthere ie Magfree, High Mag, or whatever? In the past this has helped my mare but this year I just can't seem to get it right. Bought MagFree as obtains a little magnesium in Pure Balance balancer. Eventually felt it wasn't effective enough for competition days so added a touch of magnesium myself but still no difference. A bit stumped now as can't keep trialling more types due to expense and it takes a while to get into system.


----------



## autumn7 (9 October 2014)

So sorry OP, realise I've just butted in on your thread but your title caught my eye since I'm wondering myself if Topspec calmer is worth a try.


----------



## mushroomsel (9 October 2014)

That's ok more the merrier. I posted on horse chit chat last night the majority of them said to have the top spec. I'm just unsure.


----------



## sh90 (9 October 2014)

I tried it and cant say it seemed to make a difference about to try Horse First Relax Me. Can get an 80day supply of relax me for 12pound more a tub than topspec but will last me nearly triple the time top spec lasted me (one month).


----------



## almostthere (9 October 2014)

autumn7 said:



			May I ask which type of CCC you feed please almostthere ie Magfree, High Mag, or whatever? In the past this has helped my mare but this year I just can't seem to get it right. Bought MagFree as obtains a little magnesium in Pure Balance balancer. Eventually felt it wasn't effective enough for competition days so added a touch of magnesium myself but still no difference. A bit stumped now as can't keep trialling more types due to expense and it takes a while to get into system.
		
Click to expand...

Magfree because she was already on balancer that had the required amount of magnesium for her daily diet. They are supposed to be good at adjusting levels so maybe worth giving them a call. Mind you they also recommended optimax as a comp day "top up"...hmmm...the day I gave it to her she reared 3x in the dressage . didn't try again....


----------



## pegasus1986 (10 October 2014)

I use vervain and chamomile mix that works for my big 17.1 that over reacts at things.


----------



## Fuzzypuff (10 October 2014)

By the way I think they changed the Topspec ingredients fairly recently, as I remember looking at it some time ago and the spec wasn't what it is now. Not sure when though.

I have switched from Relax Me just to see how it goes, but the RM was really effective so I would recommend it.


----------



## autumn7 (10 October 2014)

Thanks almostthere. Just looked at the Optimax L-Trytophan top up. Depending on horse it apparently may take anything from 1 - 40 teaspoonsful to be effective?!*! And good grief, @ nearly £18 for 90g heaven help the owner whose horse requires the full dose!


----------



## almostthere (13 October 2014)

autumn7 said:



			Thanks almostthere. Just looked at the Optimax L-Trytophan top up. Depending on horse it apparently may take anything from 1 - 40 teaspoonsful to be effective?!*! And good grief, @ nearly £18 for 90g heaven help the owner whose horse requires the full dose!
		
Click to expand...

yes - luckily they gave me a free sample and told me to give her 12 teaspoons as a starter. As I said I didn't bother again. Apparently, they told me there is a "top event horse" that needs 25 teaspoons before he/she competes!!!


----------



## AAR (13 October 2014)

Just bought a tub of topspec for 2 hunters. I did a bit of research and from what I've gathered, magnesium, vit B and yeast are all calming elements. But magnesium will only work if there is a magnesium deficiency.

If this doesn't work I will try something with valerium. Which isn't competition legal so may not suit some but ours don't compete in the winter just hunt so would be fine.


----------



## paulineh (13 October 2014)

I have found Nupa Feed Calmer works well. I have a mare that did not travel well and since giving her the Nupa feed one we no longer have a problem.


----------

